# White clouds



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Just starting to breed fish. I got a few questions
First, i have 3 females and 5 males. Will this be bad for the chances of breeding?
Also my females stomachs are expanding(not dropsy) could this be eggs?
My Males are fanning their finns out to show off their colors and chasing the females(females don't mind and there is no nipping), is this a sign of mating?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow the way you start that post off i dont want to answer


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Than I will lol. IME it doesnt matter a whole lot, unless you have wayyy too many males.

Sometimes it's hard to tell if they are pregnant. Females are naturally fat and eat like crazy, they eat everything they find lol. 

And yes it's a sign of mating. In my one case though I had 5 males and 1 female. They were constantly trying to upstage eachother. I find plants like cabomba that have fine leaves help in breeding.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry, bad day. I made it nicer


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how can i tell if a female has eggs? one of my female is double the thinkness of ay mala around her stomach. I hope she breeds with my alpha male, his coloration is darker then most and it makes for a cool black tint in the finnage


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

> Sometimes it's hard to tell if they are pregnant.


Egg layers/scatters can't be pregnant, they can be full of eggs. The only fish who can be "pregnant" are livebearers.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i know only livebearers can be pregnent but i said full of eggs. This female's body hsa gotten deeper then all the other females and i think she has eggs. Would that be safe to assume


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry if I didn't state that right but you know what I mean.

And if she's getting fatter than she might be 'Full of eggs" (there stated it right lol).

just wait and see what happens over a week or two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

a really good plant for breeding white clouds is java moss they love it!!!!!!!! they will go like bunnies!! LOL


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Same as the other Post,
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/shaw_whitecloud.html


----------

